# رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان..تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور الفيديو والاسعار(الجزء التانى)



## مصطفى-حسن (18 فبراير 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

دة الجزء التانى من رحلتى الى الاقصر واسوان
ولو انت مش متابع دة رابط الجزء الاول
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=258617

لكن لو انت متابع يبقى كمل قراية

فى اليوم التالت قررت الذهاب الى البر الغربى لزيارة وادى الملوك وهو عبارة عن وادى او منطقة ممرات اختارها ملوك الفراعنة لدفن انفسهم فيها فى مقابر تحت مستوى سطح الارض فى باطن الجبل

ودى معلومات كاملة عن الوادى فى الرابط دة

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/وادي_الملوك

طريق الوصول لية سهل لو انت معاك العربية هتاخد كوبرى الاقصر اللى على النيل وتعدى علية طوالى وفى نهايتة هتلاقى اتجاة اجبارى يمين ويسار
هتاخد اليمين وتفضل ماشى علطول مسافة حوالى 8 او 10 كيلو لحد ما تلاقى كمين نقطة شرطة القرنة هتخش شمال فى الشارع الواسع وهتمشى بتاع كيلو ونص لحد ما توصل التقاطع اللى بيسموة 
التفتيش ودة فية شبابيك لقطع التذاكر بتاعة معبد الرامسيوم ومدينة هابو 

هتاخد يمين لحد ما توصل الصينية وتاخد الصينية شمال فى الطريق المتعرج لحد ما تلاقى نفسك فى الباركن بتاع وادى الملوك ودى خريطة الطريق






الطريق كلة بياخد اقل من نص ساعة .............ووصلت عند الطريق المتعرج اللى بيدخلك على وادى الملوك






وصلت الباركن وركنت العربية 






ودخلت على الصالة الرئيسة 






ولقيت فى نصها ماكيت معمول لوادى الملوك بالكامل






عشان تفهم الماكيت دة انا هشرحهولك
الخطوط السوداء التخينة والرفيعة دى الممرات بتاعة وادى الملوك
والنقط السودا دى مداخل المقابر
والجزء الشفاف العالى والواطى دى تضاريس الجبل والوادى اللى احنا فية

وعشان تفهمها اكتر انا هحط لك صورة من مكان عالى عشان تستوعب وهتلاقى فيها الممرات اللى بنمشى فيها ومداخل المقابر







نيجى بقة لصورة الماكيت من تحت






وبردو عشان تفهمة 
الحاجات اللى نازلة منة لتحت زى ما تكون مواسير مربعة ولكنها متعرجة هيا فى الحقيقة المقابر

وعشان تبقى متخيل النسبة والتناسب  فى الماكيت هقولك ان المواسير المربعة اللى انت شايفها دى احنا بنمشى فيها وارتفاعها تقريبا 3 متر وعرضها حوالى مترين الى مترين ونص
عشان تبقى متخيل حجمها 
والفراغ اللى حواليها دة هو باطن الجبل وهو مصمت طبعا لكن الماكيت سايبة فراغ عشان تشوف تصميم كل المقابر

يعنى من الاخر الماكيت من تحت عبارة عن صورة لبطن الجبل


بتطلع من الصالة بتلاقى طفطف بتقطع لة تذكرة ب 2ج بياخدك من عند الصالة الرئيسية يوديك عند مكان قطع التذاكر

والصورة اللى جاية صورة الطفطف 
والفيديو اللى بعدها تصوير المسافة ما بين الصالة الرئيسية ومكان قطع التذاكر






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsL_uJgMBgg&feature=youtu.be



وادى الملوك فية 63 مقبرة لكن مش هتلاقيهم كلهم مفتوحين
ممكن تلاقى 12  او 15 او  20  انت وحظك وطبعا فيهم مقبرة توت عنخ امون اللى اكتشفت فى اوائل القرن المنصرم
سعر التذكرة العادية 3ج وبتدخل بيها 3 مقابر وبعض المقابر ممكن تكون 4ج او 5ج للمقبرة الواحدة

ومقبرة توت عنخ امون غالية شوية على ما اذكر كانت 15 او 25 ج رغم ان كل محتوياتها اتنقلت الى المتحف المصرى بالتحرير

جدير بالذكر ان التصوير مسموح فقط فى الوادى وخارج المقابر لكن ممنوع داخل المقابر ولو تم ضبط كاميرا معاك هتتصادر واحتمال تدفع غرامة 

الصور اللى انت هتشوفها فى الوادى متصورة عادى


لكن كل الصور اللى فى الموضوع اللى ملتقطة داخل المقابر تم التقاطها خلسة
لكن من باب المسؤلية انا قفلت الفلاش عشان مسببش ضرر للاثر التاريخى

ودى صورة ليا وانا بستعد لدخول احدى المقابر






ودى صورة لتصميم المقبرة






والحقيقة على المستوى الشخصى لما كنت بسمع ان احنا المصريين حضارة 7000 سنة كان الكلام بيعجبنى اكيد لكن عمرى ما شفت معناة او لمستة بايدى الا لما رحت وادى الملوك
وهحكيك دلوقتى يعنى اية احنا المصريين فراعنة وحضارتنا 7000 سنة

الاول قبل ما ننزل المقبرة لازم تبقى عارف ان احنا نازلين مقبرة عمقها قرابة 100 متر اى ما يعادل مبنى من 33 طابق بزاوية ميل  سالب35 درجة 
 لحد ما نوصل لغرفة الدفن اللى هيا حكاية لوحدها

يلا ننزل






ودى صورة ليا بعد ما نزلت قرابة 30 متر اى ما يعادل 10 طوابق تقريبا 
بزاوية ميل  35 درجة تقريبا بالسالب
وبنتى ملك على كتفى منبهرة وخلف منى سياح طالعين
وطاقة النور البعيدة اللى فى الصورة هيا مدخل المقبرة






وبعد كدة صورتين من عمق قرابة 45 متر تقريبا











وهنا بقة هنقف شوية عشان ناخد نفسنا واقولك على بعض المعلومات

اولا المقابر دة منحوتة فى بطن جبل جيرى مش جبل صخرى وعمرها 7000 سنة اللى انا كنت بقولك عليهم

طيب انت ممكن تسأل واية الاعجاز فى كدة ؟؟

اقولك انا

بص يا سيدى
اولا الجبال الجيرية دى اضعف انواع الجبال عشان تحفر فيها نفق او كهف
ولو حصل وحفرت نفق او كهف فلازم تدعم الحوائط والجدران بدعائم خشبية او حديدية لمنع الانهيار بسبب الضغط الهائل للجبل على الفراغ اللى حصل بداخلة نتيجة الكهف او الممر 
او النفق اللى انت حفرتة

الكلام دة بيتطبق على المناجم كلها بصفة عامة رغم ان المناجم على مستوى العالم بتكون فى الغالب فى جبال صخرية مش جيرية

ولعلك من وقت للتانى بتسمع عن انهيار منجم فى اى بقعة فى العالم على العمال بداخلة رغم انة بيكون فى جبال صخرية ومدعم من الداخل بدعائم خشبية او حديدية

طيب بالنسبة للشخص العادى ايةالفرق بين الجبل الجيرى والجبل الصخرى؟؟

الفرق ببساطة شديدة انك ممكن بميدالية المفاتيح بتاعتك تحفر وتكتب وتخدش وتلعب زى ما نت عايز فى الحجر الجيرى لضعفة

لكن الحجر الصخرى انت محتاج مطرقة قوية وضربة بكل قوتك على الصخرة اكتر من مرة لحد ما تعمل فية شرخ او تكسرة

انا بضرب لك المثلين دول عشان تعرف الفرق بين قوة الحجر الجيرى والصخرى

طيب واحد ممكن يسأل واية الاعجاز فى كدة ؟؟

اقولك الاعجاز ببساطة ان فية فجوة او ممر او كهف متمثل فى مقبرة فرعونية فى بطن جبل جيرى وما زالت صامدة بقالها 7000 سنة بدون اى دعائم خشبية او حديدة وبدون ما تنهار 
علما بان اتخن كهف فى اى مكان فى العالم بيكون فى جبال صخرية وبيكون مدعم بدعائم حديدية او خشبية وبيكون معرض للانهيار فى ى وقت وفية مناجم كتير بتتقفل علشان بتكون
ظهرت عليها من الداخل علامات الانهيار

هتقولى طب ازاى الفراعنة عملوا كدة
هقلك لما يبقوا يعرفوا هما بنوا الاهرامات ازاى هيبقوا يعرفوا المقابر دى صامدة زاى

ونكمل طريقنا وننزل لتحت شوية











هنا برضوا هنقف شوية 
عشان برضوا الصورتين اللى فاتوا فيهم اعجاز وحضارة 7000 سنة 
وهقولك ازاى
بص الاول فى الصور وركز وتابع معايا

انا كنت بسمع عن مقابر الفراعنة وعن الرسومات والالون اللى متغيرتش بقالها 7000سنة لحد ما شفتها بعينى ووقفت اتاملها

وسألت نفسى بمنطق الشخص العادى او البسيط
هيا الالوان دى بتتكون من اية؟؟

اكيد طبعا من مواد كيماوية
طيب زى الفل
لو رحنا دلوقتى لاتخن واعظم شركة كيماويات بناء فى العالم وقلنا لها ان احنا عاوزين لون ندهنة على مبنى  بس 
الشركة دى تضمن لنا ان اللون مش هيتغير او يبهت او يتلف لمدة1000 سنة 
بلاش نقولها 7000 سنة

يعنى الشركة تدى لنا ضمان 10 قرون على اللون ضد عوامل الطبيعة

يا ترى الشركة دى هيبقى ردها اية ؟؟

اكيد طبعا الرفض لغرابة واستحالة الطلب

طيب يا ترى نطلع من النتيجة دى باية !!!!!

اقولك انا وبمنطقى انا كشخص عادى ......... ....نطلع بنتيجة ان اعظم كيميائى مواد بناء فى العصر الحديث 
اخرة يشتغل صبى عند الكيمائى الفرعونى او يعمل لة شاى وقهوة وينضف لة المعمل ....ههههههههه

وبمنطوق علمى ان الفراعنة وصلوا لدرجة فى علم الكيماويات على الاقل كيماويات البناء لسة لحد دلوقتى موصلناش ليها

ونكمل طريقنا وننزل











ووصلنا اخيرا لغرفة الدفن اللى هيا على عمق 100 متر اى ما يعادل مبنى من 33 طابق بزاوية ميل 35 درجة بالسالب تقريبا تحت سطح الارض فى بطن الجبل 

















عايزك بقة تتفرج على ال3 صور اللى فاتوا دول بتروى  وبصبر عشان فيهم حكاية كبيرة قوى وشغلانة جامدة

اولا غرفة الدفن واسعة وفى نهاية المقبرة تحت والنقوش بتزين السقف زى ما انت شايف بالالوان اللى متغيرتش بقالها 7000 سنة وفية اعمدة شايلة السقف المقوس

خد عندك اول اعجاز فرعونى
السقف المقوس دة معروف علميا انة السقف الاكثر تحملا للضعوط لان الضعظ بيتوزع على كامل محيط السقف مش على نقطة واحدة
وتم استخدامة فى العصر الحالى وفى العصور السابقة فى بناء اكبر المبانى الهندسية لفاعليتة 

واحد هيسال وفين الاعجاز بقة ؟؟

اقولك انا ان الاعجاز ان من 7000 سنة فى الوقت اللى فية شعوب بعض دول اوربا بتحصل على طعامها عن طريق مطاردة الحيوانات فى الغابات بالرماح الخشبية 
كان الفراعنة وصلوا لمستوى فى علم الهندسة المعمارية اللى يخليهم يفهموا ان الشكل المقوس للسقف هو الاكثر تحملا للضغط الهائل من الجبل والذى قد يصل لبعض الاطنان على البوصة المربعة

مش بس كدة

ارجع تانى بص للـ3 صور
هتلاحظ ان فية اعمدة شايلة السقف
الاعمدة دى لم تبنى
يعنى مجابوش حجارة وصخر من برة وحطوها فوق بعضها وحشروها عشان تشيل السقف المقوس اللى بدورة متحمل الضغط الهائل للجبل

لا 

الاعمدة دى منحوتة من قلب الجبل فى ذات نفس المكان
يعنى الفراعنة لما دخلوا ينحتوا غرفة الدفن فى بطن الجبل كانت عبارة عن كتلة صماء فقاموا بتفريغ المساحة حوالين مواقع الاعمدة عشان يبقى العمود منة فية وبعد كدة قاموا بنحت السقف بالشكل المقوس اللى انت شايفة

مش بس كدة

لا خد عندك اللى جاى

معروف انك كل ما تنزل لتحت وتقرب من مركز الكرة الارضية الحرارة بترتفع ودى مسلمات علمية مفروغ منها

مفيش الكلام دة

انا كنت واقف فى غرفة الدفن والجو جميل جدا ولطيف ومنعش

حالة واحدة بس ممكن تكون فيها المقبرة حر وهيا ان يكون فيها كثافة عالية للسياح فبفعل التنفس بتلاقى حرارة الجو بتزيد شوية

غير كدة الجو زى الفل

خليك ملاحظ ان انا بتكلم عن غرفة دفن على عمق 33 طابق تحت سطح الارض وبزاوية ميل 35 درجة بالسالب تقريبا

وقفت اتامل المقبرة وانا عمال اتخيل العمال والمهندسين الفراعنة وهما شغالين على قدم وساق فى المقبرة ومش عايز اطلع من المقبرة لكن الرغبة فى تغطية ورؤية بافى المقابر هيا اللى اجبرتنى انى اطلع من المقبرة
واضطريت استريح 3 مرات وانا طالع وخصوصا انى كنت شايل بنتى على كتفى

وطلعت من المقبرة 

ودخلت غيرها

ودخلت غيرها

خلى بالك ان التذكرة ام 3ج بتدخلك 3 مقابر وانت داخل كل مقبرة الحارس بيخرمها خرم واحد ولما التذكرة تتخرم 3 مرات يبقى كدة انتهت

وانت ممكن تقطع تذاكر العدد اللى انت عايزة طالما فيك صحة تنزل وتطلع المقابر

خلى بالك برضوا من حاجة تانية ان انت غالبا ممكن تقضى اليوم كلة فى وادى الملوك فانت اعمل زى ما انا عملت .......خد معاك زجاجتين مياة وبعض البسكويت لان مفيش كافتريا هناك غير عند الباركن بتاع العربيات
وعشان تشترى زجاجة مية لازم ترجع للمكان اللى ركنت فية العربية يعنى على بعد حوالى كيلو 

دى حاجة 

الحاجة التانية انك حاول متشيلش اى حاجة فى ايدك لان نزول المقابر والطلوع منها هيرهقك وحطها فى شنطة على ضهرك

وكملنا المسيرة فى المقابر نزولا وطلوعا

لحد انتصاف اليوم 
وكنا تعبنا 
قعدنا على السور المجاور للاستراحة لالتقاط الانفاس جنب مقبرة تحتمس الثالث اصعب المقابر فى الدخول
وسالت بنتى ملك تطلعى مع بابا ولا تستنى مع ماما
لقيتها محتارة ومش عارفة تاخد قرار
تطلع معايا 
ولا تلعب بالتذاكر اللى فى ايديها






قلتلها طيب على ما تاخدى قرار تعالى نقعد فى الاستراحة شوية
يدوب قعدنا ناخد نفسنا ومفيش دقيقتين ولقيتها دخلت فى نوم عميق






راجعت التذاكر اللى معايا كلهم ودورت على تذكرة لسة فيها خرم واحد
عشان ادخل بية مقبرة تحتمس الثالث اللى هي غريبة شوية فى دخلتها لانها الوحيدة اللى مدخلها مرتفع عن سطح الارض






لقيت تذكرة لسة فيها مقبرة خدتها وطلعت على مقبرة تحتمس الثالث
اللى احنا عشان نوصلها لازم نطلع لها بسلم حديدى


*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (18 فبراير 2015)

*















بس للاسف الشديد لقيتها مقفولة 
فجبت الصورتين دول من النت للمقبرة









بكدة ابقى خلصت الجزء التانى من الرحلة

ونلتقى فى الجزء التالت اللى هيكون اسمة

( رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان....تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والفيديو والاسعار ( الجزء التالت)*


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 فبراير 2015)

اماكن جميله استاذ مصطفى 
تعيش وتزور 
وفى انتظار الجزء التالت لأسوان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 فبراير 2015)

*يا أبو مَلك ...الجماعة بتوع أسوان زعلانين منك *
*اللى فوق منى على طول دى أسوانية صميمة
*
:new6::new6::new6:

*تسلم أيدك ...
كالعاااااااادة موضوع مُميز جداًااااااا
تستحق أحلى تقييم يا معلم 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 فبراير 2015)

اسوانيه وافتخر طبعا يا استاذ عبود 
ما هو من فتره ومش راضى ينزل اسوان 
كل مره يقولى المحطه الجايه 
ينفع كده هى اسوان تتنسى ولا تتساب فى الاخر 
وهقيمك استاذ مصطفى بس لما تنزلنا باسوان بقى 
وياريت تبهرهم


----------



## soul & life (19 فبراير 2015)

اولا انا بشكرك بجد لانك مهتم تصور  تاريخنا وفخور بآثار بلدك 
ثانيا بقا بصراحة برافو عليك انك معاك اطفال فى عمر ملك وفكرت تقوم بزيارة اماكن اثرية وبعيدة 
زى رحلة الاقصر واسوان  انا ليا سنين نفسى ازور الاقصر واسوان والحجة كانت العيال صغيرين والرحلة  شاقة ومتعبة عليهم والعيال بقوا شوحطة  ههههه ولسه مقررناش نزور الاقصر واسوان ... لسه كنت بقولهم فى البيت هنا الواحد هيموت ومش هيشوف بلاده فيها ايه ولا هيلحق يحفظها ويتفرج على جمالها 
بصراحة رحلة جميلة وجرأة  منك .. تعيش وتزور يارب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اسوانيه وافتخر طبعا يا استاذ عبود
> ما هو من فتره ومش راضى ينزل اسوان
> كل مره يقولى المحطه الجايه
> ينفع كده هى اسوان تتنسى ولا تتساب فى الاخر
> ...


*يا ساتر يا رب !!! ...دة أبتزاز دة 
:new6::new6::new6:

ياستى الراجل ماشى بالترتيب ..الأقصر وهيحود على أسوان أن شاء الله
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 فبراير 2015)

واحنا فى انتظاره فى الجزء التالت:flowers:


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (19 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> اماكن جميله استاذ مصطفى
> تعيش وتزور
> وفى انتظار الجزء التالت لأسوان



*للاسف لسة فية جزئين او تلاتة كمان فى الاقصر
عشان لسة وادى الملكات ومعبود هابو ومعبد الرامسيوم ومعبد الاقصر ومتحف الاقصر ومتحف التحنيط

وبعد كدة هدخل على اسوان ان شاء الله*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أبو مَلك ...الجماعة بتوع أسوان زعلانين منك *
> *اللى فوق منى على طول دى أسوانية صميمة
> *
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ...



*ربنا يكرمك يا عبود وانا رديت على اختنا الفاضلة*


+ماريا+ قال:


> اسوانيه وافتخر طبعا يا استاذ عبود
> ما هو من فتره ومش راضى ينزل اسوان
> كل مره يقولى المحطه الجايه
> ينفع كده هى اسوان تتنسى ولا تتساب فى الاخر
> ...



*حاضر والله هنزلها بس بالترتيب لانى عامل الموضوع عشان يكون مرجع لكل واحد بيقراة *



soul & life قال:


> اولا انا بشكرك بجد لانك مهتم تصور  تاريخنا وفخور بآثار بلدك
> ثانيا بقا بصراحة برافو عليك انك معاك اطفال فى عمر ملك وفكرت تقوم بزيارة اماكن اثرية وبعيدة
> زى رحلة الاقصر واسوان  انا ليا سنين نفسى ازور الاقصر واسوان والحجة كانت العيال صغيرين والرحلة  شاقة ومتعبة عليهم والعيال بقوا شوحطة  ههههه ولسه مقررناش نزور الاقصر واسوان ... لسه كنت بقولهم فى البيت هنا الواحد هيموت ومش هيشوف بلاده فيها ايه ولا هيلحق يحفظها ويتفرج على جمالها
> بصراحة رحلة جميلة وجرأة  منك .. تعيش وتزور يارب



*على فكرة هتعجبك جدا الرحلة والاقصر واسوان ممتازة كسياحة شتوية والاطفال معملوش معانا اى مشكلة لانى كنت شايل مللك بنتى على كتفى علطول وابنى عمر 9 شهور كان فى شيالة اللى الحريم بتشبكها على ضهرها ويكون البيبى قدامها يعنى مكانتش ماسكاة بايدها ولا شايلاة وكنا بنتحرك بسهولة عادى جدا*


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 فبراير 2015)

لسه جزئين تانى اومال اسوان هتاخد فيها كام جزء
 خلاص علشان خاطر ملك سماح 
ربنا معاك ويوفقك


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (19 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لسه جزئين تانى اومال اسوان هتاخد فيها كام جزء
> خلاص علشان خاطر ملك سماح
> ربنا معاك ويوفقك



*اسوان غالبا هتكون 3 اجزاء لوحدها وهتكون نهاية السلسلة وشكرا لتفهمك*:dntknw::dntknw:


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2015)

شوف بقى يا استاذ حسن
اعتقد يعنى   لو مرشد سياحى حب يعمل المووضع دة مكنش هايعرف يعمل السرد ولا الصور بالروعة دى
تحفة فى السرد واسلوب ممتع وجذاب جدا
متابع معاك حسن
وكمل الموضوع بالراحة بلاش كروتة 
الجزء اللى ينزل فى اقل من 15 صفحة مش يتحسب عاوزين تفاصيل التفاصيل
هتقول كتير هقولك ملناش فية انت اللى عملت الموضوع وشدتنا لية
يبقى تستحمل يا استاذنا
وتعيش وتزور


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (19 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> شوف بقى يا استاذ حسن
> اعتقد يعنى   لو مرشد سياحى حب يعمل المووضع دة مكنش هايعرف يعمل السرد ولا الصور بالروعة دى
> تحفة فى السرد واسلوب ممتع وجذاب جدا
> متابع معاك حسن
> ...


*
هههههههههه
عادى ياباشا ميهمكش
رغم ان الجزء الاول اخد معايا 4 ساعات رفع فيديو
و3 ساعات كتابة ورفع صور وتنسيق كامل الموضوع


والجزء التانى اخد معايا 4 ساعات كتابة ورفع وتنسيق

بس باذن الله مكمل

وههتم بكل التفاصيل زى الجزئين اللى فاتوا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك على هذه الرحلة الجميلة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2015)

*بتقول : فيه فيديو ؟؟

فين دا ؟؟

ما شوفتوش 

إبعت اللينك

بس الله ينور*​​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2015)

رحله جميله شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## SH-Jesus-SH (20 فبراير 2015)

*تعيش وتزور استاذ مصطفى بس بشكر ربنا اني زرت مقبرة تحتمس الثالث قبل ما تتقفل مش شبه الصورة الى على النت بس شكلها كان روعة*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (21 فبراير 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك على هذه الرحلة الجميلة


*العفو اخى الفاضل*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بتقول : فيه فيديو ؟؟
> 
> فين دا ؟؟
> 
> ...



*مش فاهم سؤالك ممكن توضيح اكتر*



SH-Jesus-SH قال:


> *تعيش وتزور استاذ مصطفى بس بشكر ربنا اني زرت مقبرة تحتمس الثالث قبل ما تتقفل مش شبه الصورة الى على النت بس شكلها كان روعة*



*دى الصور اللى لقيتها على النت وعشان مدخلتهاش فمش متاكد هيا ولا لا*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (21 فبراير 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> رحله جميله شكرا جدا جدا جدا


العفو ودة بس من زوقك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2015)

مصطفى-حسن قال:


> *مش فاهم سؤالك ممكن توضيح اكتر*



*كنت بأحسبك حملت فيديو للرحلة عل اليوتيوب​*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (21 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كنت بأحسبك حملت فيديو للرحلة عل اليوتيوب​*



*لا دى كلها مقاطع صغيرة والروابط بتاعتها فى المواضيع*


----------



## peace_86 (21 فبراير 2015)

*منورنا يا أخينا العزيز مصطفى..

الرب يباركك ويحميك..*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (22 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *منورنا يا أخينا العزيز مصطفى..
> 
> الرب يباركك ويحميك..*



*المنتدى منور باهلة 

وربنا يخليك*


----------

